# New to the Area



## Raptor920 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
 I am in the army and just moved from hawaii and i am and always have been an avid Deer, Duck, & Turkey hunter. Now that im here im VERY VERY interested in hunting, and im looking for a club with an opening. I have always been a trophy hunter and will hunt with the more than 4 pts and longer than an inch per side rule. I will help plant food plots, scout, hang stands, just anything that the club requires. Im willing to drive 3 hours +/- from Phenix City, Al which is where i live to hunt or help. If anyone has anything they are willing to let me buy in on, please let me know. Thanks for your time.


       V/R
         Josh


----------



## doerun101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Rapture check the other forum above this one and it will have land for lease and clubs looking for members..thx for your service!!!! and good luck..


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2011)

Message sent


----------



## Leasehunter (Apr 11, 2011)

*TRacts in Wadely GA for Lease*

Just looked on Google.  You are a couple of hours from tracts.  View avaiable leases 400+ aces on our website at americanforestmanagement.com under recreational leases.  Rate is $8.32/acre.  If you have any questions I can be reached at 478 553-0203.


----------



## airbornemac (Apr 11, 2011)

we are putting a new club together  in heard county  just about an hour north of you just outside of newnan. I myself am a vet. if intrested you can reach me at jlmw@hotmail.com.we have a couple spots open but they won't last long .


----------



## westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

Have club in Washington Co. Ga. campground, pin-in system, deer, hogs, ducks, and everything else. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## sman62 (Aug 2, 2011)

1360 Acre club in Upson ounty looking for good hunters.  Good deer and turkey.  We have camp site on paved road with a cook house, electricty and water.  Tractor on site, many food plots. We can swap war story's.  Call if interested 404-697-5011.


----------



## GWH (Aug 3, 2011)

*club*

Openings in Heard co.  If interested call Steve 770-328-5961


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 29, 2011)

sent pm, we are just 45 to 50 mins. from PC.


----------

